# Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

Juhuuuuuu,

nachdem seit 3 Tagen sich immer mehr von Ihnen sehen
lassen konnte ich heute endlich einen der im Oktober 2008
eingesetzten Sömmerlinge des Astacus astacus Linaeus
fotografieren und auch filmen. Er ist inzwischen geschätzte
8cm lang (ohne Fühler).

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf5Xdz3p2_0[/yt]

Irgendwie watet man jetzt mit etwas mehr Respekt durch
den Teich  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Das ist je der reinste Überwachungsstaat da bei Dir im Teich 
Tolle Aufnahmen, von Tieren, die man sonst eher schlecht am Teich beobachten kann. 

Weiter so und viele Grüße 
von Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Irgendwie watet man jetzt mit etwas mehr Respekt durch
> den Teich



Das tät ich an Deiner Stelle auch - der reibt sich ja schon die "Hände"...

Klasse - :gratuliere


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*



> der reibt sich ja schon die "Hände"...



aber echt...man kanns auf dem Video nicht gut verstehn,
aber ich hab in dem Moment zu meiner Frau gesagt:
"Der geht nicht rein, der kommt ja immer weiter raus".

Ich hatte eher mit einem Rückzug gerechnet 

Es ist schon echt der Hammer, 1 Jahr und 9 Monate
siehst Du nix von denen und heute Nacht mit der
Taschenlampe 6 Stück wie Sie alle unter den Steinen
rausluren.



> Das ist je der reinste Überwachungsstaat da bei Dir im Teich



Früher oder später wird jeder erwischt 
Die kleine Kamera ist echt die beste
Investition meines Teichianerlebens.

Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hi Andy,

saubere Sache. Mir ist es früher mit den Teichmuscheln für die Bitterlinge so gegangen. Einmal reingeworfen, eine Stunde später verschollen, und erst dieses Jahr beim Teichumbau wieder gefunden. Sind sehr gewachsen die kleinen. Dürfen nun in einem grossen Teich baden. 

Ich weis Du hast schon irgendwo mal die Kamera hier vorgestellt.

Wärst Du so nett, und uns noch einmal diese Vorzustellen?

Danke


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hallo Andy,
echt schön! Da hätte ich auch einen Mordsrespekt! 
Faszinierend sind diese Tiere ja wirklich - nur schade, wenn man sie so selten sieht!


----------



## Conny (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hallo Andy,

das ist wirklich eine tolle Idee 
Ich habe unsere schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hallo Robert,

das ist die hier, für mich eine optimale Symbiose
aus einfacher Bedienung und für mich ausreichender
Qualität: http://www.olympus.de/digitalkamera/digitalkamera_mju_850_sw_7460.htm


Hallo Maja,

bisher fand ich´s eher witzig, wenn meine Gründlinge meine
Beine anknabbern, aber jetzt schau ich immer 2 x hin wer
da knabbert...lol

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*



> bisher fand ich´s eher witzig, wenn meine Gründlinge meine
> Beine anknabbern, aber jetzt schau ich immer 2 x hin wer
> da knabbert...lol


 Na ja, knabbern geht ja noch - aber wenn's denn kneift ... wohin auch immer  ...


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

...dann könnte auch die Badehose zu eng geworden sein....

Ich sage nur Marzipan und Trüffelpralinen, gell, Andy!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hut ab, Andy,

klasse Aufnahmen.  Aber durch den Teich laufen würd ich da auch nicht mehr. Der sah recht angriffslustig aus.


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

...jaja, Marzipan und Trüffelpralinen 

Ich habs trotzdem nochmal gewagt und noch einen entdeckt 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qYFphEEK5c[/yt]

...und dann wurde ich mutig,füttern mit bloßer Hand ohne Sicherheits-
handschuhe. Im Frühjahr hab ich ja ein Krebshotel aus kleinen KG
Rohr-Stückchen gebaut, bisher waren aber alle zwischen Steinen.
Werden die Krebse die neue Behausung angenommen haben?

Frolic als Köder (von Karsten empfohlen) hab ich nicht im Haus,
meine Leber brauch ich selber  , also hab ich mich für ein
Stück beste italenische Salami entschieden.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfOYAr9No6g[/yt]

Wie man ab 1min. sehen kann hätte es den Bewohner im Rohr
unten links schon interessiert, aber Gründlinge und Bitterlinge
kamen im zuvor. Ein letztes Stück hat Ihm das Bitterlingmänchen
wieder vors Rohr gespuckt...ein toller Tag !!!!!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hallo Andy,

irgendwie komisch ... stimmt da was nicht ... "Link" oder "Video"?


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Dauert immer etwas bis YouTube das verarbeitet


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Ah ja  , hab ich ganz vergessen. 
Hab's mir jetzt angeschaut, macht schon Spaß!


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

aber das zweite geht immer noch nicht


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

  Also ich habe beide gesehen - vorhin schon!
Aber als ich es jetzt nochmal aufrufen wollte, kam, try it later.


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

ich krieg beim 2. die Meldung "dieses Video wurde vom Benutzer entfernt"
Na geh! Ich will auch die Salami sehen! :smoki


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Jetzt müsste es endlich gehen mit der Salami 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8CPHNFhQe8[/yt]


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

 Deine Fische sind echte Spielverderber!


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hallo

ich erwähnte es schon irgend wann mal 

nimm Frolic !

da ist soviel Geschmacksverstärker und Salz drin da sind die Krebse ganz verückt drauf
(wenigstens als Lockfutter für Krebse kann man es verwenden)

Forellensinkfutter geht auch 

mfG


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Ich weiß, Karsten, darum hab ich in # 12 auch das geschrieben 



> Frolic als Köder (von Karsten empfohlen) hab ich nicht im Haus,
> meine Leber brauch ich selber  , also hab ich mich für ein
> Stück beste italenische Salami entschieden.



Aber ich hab kein Frolic und kann auch niergends ein einzelnes auftreiben
und eine ganze Packung kommt meinen Dogs nicht in die Tüte 

Wenn ich mal ein Frolic habe, dann wird aber gefilmt 

@ Christine: ich fands aber trotzdem lustig, der Krebs saß da wie
ein Vegetarier bei der Spanferkelparty 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Heute hab ich mal einen meiner Krebschen richtig schön
erwischt. Zuerst noch ganz friedlich, dann aber ganz mächtig
drohend, bis er dann in die Tiefen des Teiches abgetaucht
ist um ein bischen mit einem __ Wimpelkarpfen zu "spielen"
der gerade kopfüber beim Seerosenstengel putzen war...

...aber seht selbst:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1YSKtzDsNk[/yt]

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

 Andy!!!
 was isn der schwarzblaue für ein Glubschauge?! Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen, sieht echt witzig aus


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Hallo Dany,

das ist ein Black Moore, eine Zuchtform vom __ Goldfisch.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## andreas w. (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*

Neid, glückwunsch zu dem tollen kurzfilm und deinem Krebs(-chen). Da erwacht die Arbeitslust auf einen größeren Teich wieder in mir. Aber die Chefin.....

Naja, auf jeden fall tolle Bilder.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Edelkrebs - endlich auf Video*



> Aber die Chefin.....



...wird sich bestimmt irgendwann überzeugen lassen,
musst halt gaaaaanz lieb sein 

Gruß
Andy


----------

